# Sticky  Photos of our playgrounds.



## Fourputt

Just thought it would be nice to have a thread where we can post photos of our playgrounds. We already have one for our playthings.


----------



## Fourputt

Now... here's a merged pano of the 18th (with glimpses of the 9th and 10th) at Foothills Golf Course in SW Denver. This is my home course... where I work as a starter and play much of my golf.


----------



## Cajun

Beautiful course Rick. I have a few shots of our home course before the "green up", but I'll try to get more soon.

Here's my wife about to tee off on the par 4 first.


----------



## Fourputt

Hope that house isn't in range...  I look forward to seeing the course in its summer plumage.


----------



## Cajun

Nah the house is safe.  It's actually across the fairway for number 5, it runs parallel to the back of the house. It's actually in more danger from my slice off the tee on 5 than my wife from one.


----------



## Surtees

nice courses guys I'll have to get some pics up soon too


----------



## FrogsHair

This is one of the holes I played while in Utah. Actually this is just a test to see if I can up load a pict to this thread.

Success.....


----------



## Cajun

*Monroe Country Club*

Here are a few shots as promised of my former home course, Monroe Country Club. I'm moving south, back home to Louisiana soon, I'm hoping to find as good a course there. It's going to be hard to replace Monroe for the value though....

My best golf buddy, Page:









My next best golf buddy, Earl:









And, some random shots from around the course:


----------



## Cajun




----------



## dsansomga

*Applewood GC, South of Augusta is Worth a Visit*

I just found you guys and am really happy to have a chance to tell you about some courses in the South. I'm a fan of exceptional courses in out-of-the-way places, and have hundreds of shots to share over time. Here are a couple... I hope you like them.
This is the signature Par 3 at Applewood Golf Course in Keysville, GA, just south of Augusta. If you're going to The Masters, a tip... this is the only course in the area that doesn't jack its rates thru the roof during Masters Week.









This is the tee shot on the first hole of one of the best courses in the South, but it's not always available for public play, but when it is, it's worth the effort to get there... Canyon Ridge Club and Resort, Rising Fawn, GA.


----------



## Surtees

Welcome dsansomga they look like some nice courses I'd hate to spray my tee shot to the left on that 1st tee box I dont think I'd even bother looking for the ball.....


----------



## dsansomga

*If this ain't heaven, it should be*

I shoot a lot at Atlanta Country Club, and because I'm there so often I sometimes end up with some unusual golf course pics. Here are a few...

This was an incredible sunrise. I got out of my truck, set up my tripod and got this shot from the 9th green within about 5 minutes of driving in the parking lot.









This shot was taken later the same morning on the 5th hole.









Remember the night of the "Super Moon" a couple of weeks ago? This is Atlanta Country Club's 18th Green, with the clubhouse in the background.


----------



## Surtees

Some more veery nice pics I love playing at sunrise sometime it can be hard to get up but the view is well worth it. even if you have an average round...


----------



## Big Hobbit

Nice pics. Looks like someone is a scratch photographer. Photoshopped?


----------



## Surtees

Here is is a photo of one of my locals Queenspark Golf course I think it was taken on the 6 tee box looking back towards the 5 green. It's been on my phone for a while.


----------



## Big Hobbit

View off the right of the 1st tee.









By bighobiit at 2011-04-28


----------



## kingminers

So I went to the site of the 2011 CPGA Boreal Open, Fort McMurray Golf Club, today with my high school buddy Glen. Took a few pics, course still has a ways to go before it's tournament ready (end of June), but not bad considering the winter.

Few seconds late, Glen picking up his tee after slicing into the left woods.









13 green from the cart path









View from 18 teebox, it's a 540 yd par 5:


----------



## 373

It's questionable whether I'll be playing this weekend, but I'll try to remember to take a camera, wherever we go.

For my birthday last week, my wife got me a little book of famous golf quotes. I actually haven't heard a lot of them. What was nice about it was, by each quote, there was some spectacular photography. I wish there was a class I could take to learn golf course photography. It's not the same as landscape photography that I learned while doing a course from the New York Institute of Photography. When I see pictures like those above, I tend to only want to photograph Doral or the TPC, not the dog track we'll probably go to.


----------



## laceyjones11

*webdesign*

this is very nice blog

================================
webdesign


----------



## Rothenfield

dsansomga said:


> I shoot a lot at Atlanta Country Club, and because I'm there so often I sometimes end up with some unusual golf course pics. Here are a few...
> 
> This was an incredible sunrise. I got out of my truck, set up my tripod and got this shot from the 9th green within about 5 minutes of driving in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot was taken later the same morning on the 5th hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the night of the "Super Moon" a couple of weeks ago? This is Atlanta Country Club's 18th Green, with the clubhouse in the background.


That's incredibly gorgeous. Thank You!


----------



## kingminers

Took a couple more lately, beautiful days in northern Alberta.

View from the blue teebox of hole 16 at my home course. Athabasca River on the left, hole is a bit of a dogleg right. Very tough hole to drive on.










18th green from the parking lot after I loaded up my clubs.









Off the top of #6 teebox at Riverside in Edmonton. Downtown core in the background. Played there 2 weeks ago.









My camera is damaged so these are off my phone. Not too bad though.


----------



## Surtees

nice shots King looks like a nice course


----------



## kingminers

It's not bad. Nothing too spectacular about it, but the fairways really came in well once we got some rain at the end of June. The back 9 is much nicer than the front at the moment.


----------



## 2Alpha

Silvertip 1 by SMB_Photography, on Flickr


Silvertip 3 by SMB_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Cajun

HOLY SHNIKIES BATMAN! How do you even play golf there? WOW! 



Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## 2Alpha

Cajun said:


> HOLY SHNIKIES BATMAN! How do you even play golf there? WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way.


Thanks Cajun. I see views like this everyday, so you take it for granted after a while.


----------



## ProPotential

I'm currently at college in Kansas, so I had to snag these pictures of my home course in Arkansas from the website. Its a very challenging, yet fun course. Was voted one of the top ten places to play in golf digest.


----------



## dawnRwright

This is great. A thread where photos can be posted and share to everyone. However, I would like to ask everyone if you can post some pictures that could help for a beginner like me in golf. I am a visual person, and I am more encourage to pursue my golf lessons if I can see how to do it visual. Thanks.


----------



## Surtees

dawnRwright said:


> This is great. A thread where photos can be posted and share to everyone. However, I would like to ask everyone if you can post some pictures that could help for a beginner like me in golf. I am a visual person, and I am more encourage to pursue my golf lessons if I can see how to do it visual. Thanks.


Hi Dawn, maybe you could try posting the pictures you'd like to see in the golf tips part of the forum and hopefully someone will post up an answer for you don't be shy to ask questions the guys here a pretty helpful


----------



## AlexAtRadical

Beautiful pics from dsansomga. I need to get the DSLR out now!


----------



## andreew1

really nice place to play golf, I like that


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Andreew1.

I know someone named Andrew Ewing who uses andreew as his screen name.


----------



## Fourputt

I haven't posted here since I started the thread 2 years ago. I sort of forgot about it. Anyway, some very nice places shown. I thought I'd post a couple more of my playgrounds in Colorado. This first one is from Arrowhead Golf Club, a Robert Trent Jones design, winding through the red rocks foothills just south of Denver.










Another one from Arrowhead. Not a great photo, taken with my little Canon point and shoot on an overcast day, but it gives you the idea of the scenic nature of the course:










My favorite mountain course is Pole Creek, just outside of Winter Park:










12th green at Fossil Trace Golf Club in Golden CO


----------



## 373

Incredible looking golf courses Rick. I guess I'm so used to everything here being so flat, the idea of actually playing golf on a hill looks exciting to me.

Check ut the Nationwide Tour event going on right now. (Whatever name the Nationwide Tour has now)... The Miccosukee club is where we will go when you visit.


----------



## amyfriedberg

*Golf Course in South Carolina*

Wow! You all have an amazing photos of your golf experience. And I want to share mine. I'm just new here, I don't know how to post picture. Just see my attachment. The photo was taken from one of my golf trips in South Carolina.


----------



## 373

Hi Amy, and welcome to the forum.

To put pictures in your post, you need to upload them first to one of the hosting services like photobucket. When the pic is stored there, it assigns a URL to it. When you want to post it, you go to the host, copy the URL of that specific picture and return to the Golf Forum. When you are composing your post, you'll see a little yellow icon 5th from the right. Click on that and then you can delete the http: it automatically puts there because when you clicked to copy the URL of the picture, it would have been included. Click to paste the URL in that space and save it. That way, it will show up in your post.

Here's hoping you enjoy the forum...

Dennis Miller
The Tallest Moderator...


----------



## rarebirdies

*Fall Golf*

Here's a great shot of fall golf with coloured leaves - the course looks amazing!


----------



## 373

The only problem with colored leaves is, they are a signal that the ground will soon be covered with white.


----------



## rarebirdies

Too true!!! Time to start dreaming of a trip down south to get some winter golfing.


----------



## lvancraeynest

Seeing all these pictures makes me long for spring


----------



## konstacom

*I love this view*

wow, I love this view, I want something like this on my backyard


----------



## Paddygolf

Here is one of the course I play in dundaLk Ireland


----------



## Jan

It sure is nice to be out there!


----------

